# maxmod help...w/in



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

sorry for the double post between here and oval but I wanted to reach anyone who has one of these truers.. 

OK Ive got the old>>>BIG case maxmod truer...I have a problem with it.. When it cuts tires it cuts them out of round....

Sooo I got out my camshaft degree micrometer kit...Here is what I found..

The metal(steel) shaft seems to be dead on... However at the end of the metal shaft there is this aluminum collar with 2 pins on it that the arbors slip fit onto...That has some substantial wobble...The threaded rod that goes into it also shows wobble...I removed the threaded rod and it cheacks ok... So my problem is with the aluminum collar that the arbors slide into...

My question is has anyone ever disassembled that shaft and removed that arbor mount aluminum piece....Im not seeing exactly how this thing attaches to the metal shaft????

PArt 2 of this question would be...If I bought new arbors say from Murdock does it only come with the arbor itself or does it come with this piece???? 

I kinow I really need to talk to maxmod but Ive been unable to get in touch with him...I was hoping some here could give me an idea of how to remove that alum part from the shaft itself....Id like to check it out completely before ordering parts...


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

If you could post some pics I could get a better idea of how to help. but here is what I am thinking is if you can get the aluminum piece off and put a RC4LESS arbor on. post some pics.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

I can post pics tomorrow night...I figured that would help...LOLBut my digital camera needed charged..


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

get a top view, side view, and a shot looking at the shaft mounting


----------



## Vanwall (Feb 22, 2004)

*Info on Max Mod*

Address and Phone

Maxmod Mini Sports
P.O. Box 538 
Movrovia, CA 91017
626-359-7737
626-359-5434 FAX

I bought a new arbor last spring. He still makes parts an runs th business part time. He no longer makes tire lathes.

Call in the evening, he works days.

Pleasant to talk to and shipped promptly.


----------



## ovalman21 (Mar 24, 2002)

Maxmod Mini Sports.
P.O. Box 478
Monrovia, CA 91017

Thats his new address.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

I have removed it. It is pressed on. You will need a hydraulic press. I have the small truer so the shaft is different. The shaft is inner race for the bearings. Remove the dust cover from the bearing. Then you will be able to tell.
You could have the shaft turn down to accept the Hudy style adaptors. you can remove the upright from the bottom. Remove the motor bracket then you can get to the screws. http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php?cat=531


----------

